# What does this plug in to please?



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought a set of earplugs the other day and they have this plug on them, but I've never seen this type before, it isn't a USB C/3 plug.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Could it be usb a or even usb b ?

Tried Googling and adaptors are available....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I googled all the USB adaptors for headphones and as far as I can tell it isn't one of those, but it has Samsung on it.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

From that picture looks like a type C usb, what do the internals (contacts) of the plug look like?


.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

As John suggests....an end view would be more helpful Kev?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes John. Same as my phone charger and PC Type C.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

This is the one for my Dell XPS which also fits my Samsung phone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My tablet is USB C John and it's bigger than that. I tried to do an end shot but it is so tiny in there it wouldn't focus, here's the other side of it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

USB C and this other one together quite a size difference.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah yes well it does not look like a USB C does it. It looks more like my sat nav plug Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It does have earplugs on the other end.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Definitely different then, could this be your answer https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Samsung-Black-Phone-Charger-Data-Link-Cable-Headphone-Adaptor-Set/113839316792?hash=item1a815a1f38:g:FzwAAOSw5RldQxI9


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's a bluetooth headphones/earbuds charger lead.....I guess the two ends are fully curved.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Definitely different then, could this be your answer https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Samsung-Black-Phone-Charger-Data-Link-Cable-Headphone-Adaptor-Set/113839316792?hash=item1a815a1f38:g:FzwAAOSw5RldQxI9


I don't think so John, it only has that flat connector pictured a control button and a pair of ear buds.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

EJB said:


> It's a bluetooth headphones/earbuds charger lead.....I guess the two ends are fully curved.


I don't think so Ted, not Bluetooth as it has a plug on it, not sure what "two ends are fully curved" means?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

An image of the end would answer that.
Is it a rectangle with 4 corners?
Is it a rectangle with 2 square corners and two rounded?
Is it an oval with no square corners?

I give up!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

EJB said:


> An image of the end would answer that.
> Is it a rectangle with 4 corners?
> Is it a rectangle with 2 square corners and two rounded?
> Is it an oval with no square corners?
> ...


Good question that Ted, and well asked in that manner, as I know what you mean. I shall take look in a bit and report back.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Is this similar 8mm x 2mm?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No Drew.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

EJB said:


> An image of the end would answer that.
> Is it a rectangle with 4 corners?
> Is it a rectangle with 2 square corners and two rounded?
> Is it an oval with no square corners?
> ...


It is a rectangle with 2 square corners and two rounded? rounded on the metal side, dimensions are 9.65 x 1.88mm

it is similar in form to a normal Android charger lead but smaller.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry Kev I don't know!:surprise::wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Where did you buy it from? Does it not tell you on the site you got it from? Post a link


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks anyway Ted and others for trying to identify it.

This is the ad, I've kept them as it was cheaper than sending them back for a refund, but if I knew (as he doesn't) what they are for I'd sell them on again.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SET-OF-T...475603?hash=item2d203e3353:g:MdAAAOSwI8VfWPJS


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I see they don't post to France so they can't be any good.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't either.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

2.5 mm jack? WTF? 

The award for the crappiest Ebay advert ever goes to......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't argue with that, if I get no info on it I'll toss them in the bin.


----------

